

Top 30 Most Respected Venture Capitalists (infographic) - thankuz
http://www.cloudave.com/9793/the-top-30-most-respected-venture-capitalists-infographic/

======
asanwal
Interesting and I'd say about 1/2 right in terms of composition. Sorry to be a
hater, but the methodology and the other 1/2 of the group are head-scratching
to just wrong.

Respect in VC should come from returns unless LPs are now willing to be paid
in Twitter followers and blog post retweets.

------
austinB
A step in the right direction toward information asymmetry between startups
and investors. It is very difficult to come from outside the valley or vc
community and know who is high quality and who is not. Which has some impact
by who has money versus those that don't, but is not solely dictated by that
factor alone by any means.

